# Hasselblad Historical Website



## Deon Reynolds (Nov 5, 2022)

I was looking for information on image circle size of Hasselblad lenses. I wanted to find out how far can I shift a particular lens on a Flexbody. I found what I needed, plus a plethora of information on vintage/film Hasselblad cameras and lenses. It's kind of a clunky website, but the information is amazing...






						Hasselblad Historical
					






					hasselbladhistorical.eu


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2022)

Cool!!


----------

